# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqipetaret ne Gjermani

## ☆Angie☆

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Po e hap kete teme, duke qene se ato qe ekzistojne ne forum nuk jane me aktive dhe aktuale. E doja ne fakt nje cope teme ne kete forum ku mund te bejme pak lloqe me njeri-tjetrin, pa pasur friken se mund te na fshihen postimet :ngerdheshje: 

Ju uroj te gjitheve mireseradhjen!

Übrigens meqe mua me ka marre malli per Shqiperine time te vogel, ju pershendes me kete kengen : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ycKKp3...eature=related


 :Lulja3:

----------


## Izadora

hallo! Deutschland

si ma ke syrin sot
se knej ka ra bore :ftohte:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Hezlichen Willkommen ty!

Hajt me kemben e mbare ishalla :ngerdheshje: 

Ah bore gjitheandej! Po thuaj te bie edhe per Krishtlindje, te kemi pak "weiße Weihnachten" se ndryshe se kane tamam ate bukurine e tyre.

----------


## strange

Sa qesh kur shohë dy shqiptare/e qe flasin gjuhe te huaj mes veti.  :buzeqeshje: 


PS: Përshëndetje gjithë shqiptareve ne Gjermani, dhe gjermanishtfolës.

----------


## Linda5

Hej wie geht es??????
Gut
Ckemi njeher si po ja kaloni ju mire ?????
E lum ne qe na ka ren bore :buzeqeshje: ,po amon mi se osht shum ftofet  :ngerdheshje: ....angelina02 knej je per weihnachten mi :shkelje syri:

----------


## crazy_diamond

hallo,gjermona,ne te tjerve na lejohet ktu,apo e keni privatizu :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Hej wie geht es??????
> Gut
> Ckemi njeher si po ja kaloni ju mire ?????
> E lum ne qe na ka ren bore,po amon mi se osht shum ftofet ....angelina02 knej je per weihnachten mi



hallo zemra :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

ftohte mos e pyet, po te na rrojne heizung-et thuaj  :ngerdheshje: 

ktu jam dhe per weihnachten dhe per silvester. po ku i dihet, me shkrepet dhe i fus nje te fluturuar andej. te shohim...

ca ke bere ti mi? kujdes nga rruget e ngrime :shkelje syri:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> hallo,gjermona,ne te tjerve na lejohet ktu,apo e keni privatizu


Hallo edhe ty, mireserdhe  :buzeqeshje: 

Sigurisht qe lejohesh, s'eshte e nevojshme te besh kerkese per vize, hyn keshtu lirshem fare dhe sa here te duash  :perqeshje:

----------


## crazy_diamond

do mar hakun e dragues un,ai vjen gjithmon andej nga talia dhe na ngatarron muabetet :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Tak Tak  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje per emigrantet e Gjermanise , ne veçanti angelinen dhe gocen e shoqes bule  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofshit sa me mire.

----------


## Albmaster

C'behet ketej nga Gjermania ??

Doni miq apo jo ??

Shtajgen Muten  :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

willkommen im schnee


ftoht me tha e ngri

jena tu u ngrof ne fsh

----------


## crazy_diamond

nga osht zhduk ai drague,se do ta vras fare :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

uuuuuuuuuu Perlita, po urdhero moj , s'ke pse ben "tak tak" hapur eshte dera :buzeqeshje: 
Te pershendes edhe une.E di cfare, prit se po vij andej nga sofra ta pime tamam rehat nje kafe.

Albmaster, mireserdhe edhe ti  :buzeqeshje: 
E ke mesuar se prapthi ate shprehjen

PS :macoku gri: razy diamond llafosu vet me drague kur te vij, s'mbaj pergjegjesi shume une per ato qe katranos ai 

Kjo eshte per te gjithe ju miq !

----------


## Linda5

Lene draguen se osht ne pun tu tun tigonat turni i 2, ai vjen knej ne f/sh kur fillon turni i 3 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maryp

mbrema shqiptare tedeschi  :buzeqeshje:  si ja kaloni ketej nga gjermania???
goce e bules me ca do na qerasesh ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

Mirse erdhe mi perla dhe PROST mit ein glas whisky

----------


## Linda5

uuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaa kush na erdhi po ku je mi luledielli :buzeqeshje: ,me cte doj zemra ty mi zemer :buzeqeshje:  te qeras une vetem hap gojen ti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> nga osht zhduk ai drague,se do ta vras fare




o me rrall ketu zemer :shkelje syri: 


atje te italia hyhet pa rrall  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maryp

> uuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaa kush na erdhi po ku je mi luledielli,me cte doj zemra ty mi zemer te qeras une vetem hap gojen ti


si e kemi ne shqiptaret mi zemra; buke e kripe e zemer te bardhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------

